# Nude/Beige BLUSHES for NC25-35



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 19, 2010)

I noticed I don't have any in my blush collection and I want something that is subtle and muted for everyday. I would like to try one but I don't know any by names. What would you recommend? Thanks!

I am not looking for it to contour with. I am simply looking for a light blush.

Blushbaby is the only one that comes to mind right now but I would like to know the other ones.


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 19, 2010)

Mac Gingerly or Harmony would be nice. I personally really like Sincere, its a beigey peach but Im about an NC25 at the moment so Im not sure how much it would show up on someone more tan.


----------



## hhunt2 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm NC25 and Nars' *Madly* is awesome!

It's defined as "sea shell pink" on Sephora's website but it looks like a shimmer nude to me.


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 20, 2010)

If you're looking for something that could double as a contour powder, sincere will do. careful though, it did turn up a little muddy on me and I'm NC30


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 20, 2010)

Have you tried Blushbaby? Lightly applied that is a gorgeous nude blush on me. I think it would work the same on you. It's a pinky beige blush so quite natural looking.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Have you tried Blushbaby? Lightly applied that is a gorgeous nude blush on me. I think it would work the same on you. It's a pinky beige blush so quite natural looking._

 
That is what I am eying on actually. I think my original post is being misinterpreted. I am not looking for a contour blush but an actual blush blush in nude or a very light pink/peach color.

Is Blushbaby perm?

Oh and what are others, I hear a lot about The Perfect Cheek and another one but can't seem to think of the name.


----------



## Temptasia (Apr 21, 2010)

NARS Madly, Zen, Sertao, or Luster.


----------



## juicy415 (Apr 21, 2010)

mac buff is a pinkish peach color it has a matte finish very natural


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_
Is Blushbaby perm?

Oh and what are others, I hear a lot about The Perfect Cheek and another one but can't seem to think of the name._

 
Blushbaby is perm so you can get it anytime, I think that's one of the blushes everyone needs for a natural look. I never tried the Perfect Cheek but I think that was LE last year or so...my memory is failing me now.


----------



## cetati (Apr 21, 2010)

I think everyone needs Blushbaby because it goes with everything. It's so neutral as a pink that it'll go with any look, any lips you can come up with.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm NC30-35, Cubic looks natural on me. It's my first MAC blush and the most used one.


----------



## iluvmac (Apr 22, 2010)

Try Mac's Prism or Buff.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2010)

MAC Tenderling!


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 24, 2010)

NARS Madly(nude seashell pink) and Nico (nude and glowy). Both look natural


----------



## miss_supra (Apr 26, 2010)

I am NC 20 and Cubic is amazing for natural and for more definition Harmony.


----------



## YuzuBunny (Apr 26, 2010)

i dont' know if i would define it as Nude/beige, but I second the recommendation above that Nars Luster is amazing! it has a touch of pink and peach, and a little gold too. It's my go-to everyday blush. I'm NC30 btw.


----------



## EvoPandaPnay (Apr 27, 2010)

Have you try Mac Margin Blush. I bought it yesterday cause of one of the youtube guru is using it. Margin goes with every look. check the reviews on Margin see if you like their review then go check it out at the Mac counter. Im NC30-NC40. Here is my blushes list: -dame -sunbasque -style -peachykeen -peaches -melba -nars duo laguna/orgasm -Mineralize blush in granduo & intenso and -margin my new fav. blush. I use Melba, peaches, and Margin for everyday blush but I'm loving Margin blush because i can  apply this blush without eyeliner or eyeshadow my face will look awake and fresh.


----------



## quigley (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, 

Thought I would add another option: MAC blush in Prim & Proper from the Liberty of London collection. 

I haven't used this myself but have been researching the very same natural/nude blush for myself and have narrowed it down to either Prim and Proper or Gingerly. 

Great to see more suggestions for a nude blush - too many options to choose from ... wish I could make a decision.


----------



## ZoZo (Apr 28, 2010)

*NARS Madly*, is very natural and you will like it..


----------



## lvgz (May 8, 2010)

melba is a light tan/pinky color-- i'm also eyeing really nude blushes and i think i'm into this one or gingerly.


----------



## bumblebees24 (May 9, 2010)

MAC The Perfect Cheek is really nice for a subtle contour or blush.  It's my go to Nude blush.


----------



## sunshine817 (Jun 5, 2010)

i'm nc30 and i use mac warm soul mineralize (mid-tone beige w/ gold pearl)


----------

